# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Google Streetview

## Enrico

Habe seit langen mal wieder geschaut und muss sagen: Hut ab. Kann jetzt sogar durch unser kleines unbedeutendes Dorf laufen. Die Kinder waren begeistert. Haben sogar gesehen das ein Nachbar seinen Hof nicht aufgeräumt hat. Das klären wir morgen telefonisch  ::

----------

